# Has anyone ever tried water in your tires?



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i was just wondering if anyone has tried putting water in your tires on a brute to keep it from floating so much. i know it would make it heavy and all but i just wanted to see if anyone ever tried it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know that alot of the boggers do it in the races.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...I have done it when racing...not trail riding or playing in the mud/water.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

does it actually keep it from floating?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

guarino113 said:


> does it actually keep it from floating?


well...it will help keep the front end down some....but its hard on things. I just about sixty-five pounds on the front of mine now.....one reason is the water is aggravating to get out.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

If your going to ride trails with them filled buy stock it brake pads. 
Remember being a kid mixing the koolaid making a vortex then switching direcshons the force that was against the spoon right at that point well imaging that with like 8x that much water and about 15-20 mph faster. You'll have that to contend with every time you try to stop. It may have its bennys in racing but it has some serious down sides too.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i never thought of it like that. i guess i wont worry bout trying that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw a guy rig-up a rack in the front and back so he hook-on some of those tractor weights, then take them off when not needed.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Just remember when you are putting weight on the front of it....do not put it on the rack...put is as low as you can get it...I put mine right in front of the winch. When you put it up high its gets real top heavy and its hard to keep it top side. I have seen a few guys put the weight on there rack and then try to race a deeper pit....well...lets just say they was the last ones outta the pit.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i think im just gonna leave it alone. seems like more trouble than its worth


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

guarino113 said:


> i think im just gonna leave it alone. seems like more trouble than its worth


The water is IMO...


----------

